# Team Outcast Bottom Fishing 8/2/2013



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We left Day Break Marina at about 5:30am and headed for the grouper grounds. Our first stops were on wrecks and other artificial reefs in search of a few gags and triggers. The gag bite was slow but we did manage to pick off a few triggers amongst the tons of large endangered red snapper. We headed farther south and tried for some AJ's in about 220 feet and managed to catch scamp instead. The AJ bite was slow. Headed farther out into 280-310 feet and the bite picked up. The first drop in 280 feet produced a 32Lb Gag, 46Lb gag, and a 47Lb Warsaw. That was awesome. We ended up catching 7 Gags, 4 AJ's 3 Red Grouper, 1 Warsaw, 5 Snowy's and 7 Scamp. The Snowy's were from about 500 feet. Most of the rest of the fish came from the 280-310 foot range. A great time was had by all. I will have a couple of pictures soon.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya'll will be eating fish for a year!!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, those are huge ! Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome!!! Gotta love those big sloppy gruppa.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy hell!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn it man that's some studs !!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man! Are yall hiring! !! I need to put in a application. Great job team outcast!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's one heck of a rack of nice fish!!!! good job!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch!!!.....Best rack of fish I've seen in a while!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Y'all suck. I mean I do. Great trip!!!!


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like a lot of sore arms, man, what some fish.

frydaddy


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

If you would have posted this before my deep drop results 8-3-13 post I think I would have just kept mine to myself. Great job that pic of those 3 big grouper is sick!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm impressed, you really have to have your sh*t together to consistently land fish that size. Its the ultimate test on your tackle...


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Team Outcast*

I appreciate all the nice comments. We were lucky that all the cards fell correctly. Great weather and slow to no current. It made it easy.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW

That's all that needs to be said


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

fishsticker said:


> If you would have posted this before my deep drop results 8-3-13 post I think I would have just kept mine to myself. Great job that pic of those 3 big grouper is sick!!


LOL!!! Your fish are pretty too. 

Nice job guys. A lot of nice fish being caught from all depths. Like to see the reports.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I get tired after cleaning 3-4 smedium fish. I about passed out looking at that second pic. WTG.


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Looks like the picture weighed 10#lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Great job on keeping dem' lines tight!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Awesome*

Helluva bunch of groopa!


----------

